# '87 300zx....& the other car....



## TopEndKane (Dec 30, 2004)

My Z...
























My 2003 Tiburon V6 at a July car show. It now has a custom paint job, enclosure, and I'm working on a custom turbo setup.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow man...very impressed with the tib...

that 300 is in badass condition...good find


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

nice tiburon man ive never liked them or actually even payed them any attention until i just saw urs, very nice makes me want one.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn nice tiburon...Love the paint

Do you know chris with the yellow widebody tiburon??? He is a friend of mine from a while back


----------



## TopEndKane (Dec 30, 2004)

Nuskool said:


> Damn nice tiburon...Love the paint
> 
> Do you know chris with the yellow widebody tiburon??? He is a friend of mine from a while back


Yeah, I know chris. We talk every now and then. Also, if you like that paint job which is stock, you should check it out now. It's a custom black & blue crystallized paint job. Me and chris are both showing a week from Sat., the 8th at the convention center. Supposed to be pretty sweet show held by Team ECI.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That's a sweet Tiburon you got there. MY friend just bought a white one a few months back and likes it alot. Of course I love the 300. Both of your color choices were excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i have to agree with everyone else
the Tuscani is looking very nice
nice 300 also

you have great taste


----------



## flawless240sx (Jan 2, 2005)

wow man i never seen a 3z in as good of conditionas u have yours u make me proude that there is people like u who take care of the Z like u do o and nice tiberon but i still dont like them


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

That 300 is nice, and in really good shape. 

And wow another Tiburon owner  Yours is really nice though, I love the 2002+ models a lot. Keep up the nice work.


----------

